# Milan: Elliott contatta Marotta e Maldini. Li negozia con socio.



## admin (8 Giugno 2018)

Bomba riportata dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 giugno 2018:"Milan, Eliott fa il drago. Il fondo Usa prepara la svolta e contatta Marotta e Maldini e sonda l'ex rossonero Umberto Gandini. Da Londra dicono:"Elliott aspetta Yonghong Li sulla riva del fiume".

Nel frattempo, il presidente rossonero negozia un'esclusiva fino al prossimo 30 giugno con un socio amico (di Berlusconi?).

*Ancora il Corriere dello Sport: Elliott si sta comportando come se il Milan prima o poi diventerà suo. Contattati Marotta, poi Gandini, e Maldini. In ogni caso, l'intenzione del fondo è quella di rivendere, successivamente, il club. Con Stephen Ross che attende. 

Ma attenzione alle mosse di Yonghong Li che sta trattando la cessione di una quota di minoranza ad un uomo di area berlusconiana. Affare da 50 milioni che permetterebbe a Li di rifinanziare. La prospettiva di Yonghong Li è quella di andare avanti ad aumenti di capitale.

Anche la Gazzetta riporta che Li vuole accelerare sul fronte socio.

Intanto negli ambienti londinesi sono sicuri che per Elliott sarà un Win-Win: alla fine il fondo prenderà il Milan (magari per rivenderlo) oppure se Li andrà avanti, il guadagno sarà di 60 milioni di euro.

**Repubblica conferma: Yonghong Li in missione per trovare un socio italiano di minoranza che metta 50 milioni di euro e ricopra la carica di vice presidente. Ieri sera è circolato il nome di Preziosi. Voce smentita dallo stesso imprenditore. In ogni caso, Preziosi dovrebbe prima vendere il Genoa ed l'ingresso di in nuovo socio dovrebbe essere comunicato ad Elliott.

**Anche Tuttosport conferma: nel Milan in arrivo un nuovo socio di minoranza da 50 milioni di euro che ricoprirà anche la carica di vice presidente. Massimo riserbo sul nome, ma si tratta di un imprenditore italiano. Sarebbe stato proprio questo lo scopo del viaggio in Italia di Yonghong Li, la scorsa settimana.*​


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba riportata dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 giugno 2018:"Milan, Eliott fa il drago. Il fondo Usa prepara la svolta e contatta Marotta e Maldini e sonda l'ex rossonero Umberto Gandini. Da Londra dicono:"Elliott aspetta Yonghong Li sulla riva del fiume".
> 
> Nel frattempo, il presidente rossonero negozia un'esclusiva fino al prossimo 30 giugno con un socio amico (di Berlusconi?).



Marotta e Maldini, per me, è grande sì.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba riportata dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 giugno 2018:"Milan, Eliott fa il drago. Il fondo Usa prepara la svolta e contatta Marotta e Maldini e sonda l'ex rossonero Umberto Gandini. Da Londra dicono:"Elliott aspetta Yonghong Li sulla riva del fiume".
> 
> Nel frattempo, il presidente rossonero negozia un'esclusiva fino al prossimo 30 giugno con un socio amico (di Berlusconi?).



Qualcosa su Maldini secondo me c'è. E' nell'aria.


----------



## Roccoro (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba riportata dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 giugno 2018:"Milan, Eliott fa il drago. Il fondo Usa prepara la svolta e contatta Marotta e Maldini e sonda l'ex rossonero Umberto Gandini. Da Londra dicono:"Elliott aspetta Yonghong Li sulla riva del fiume".
> 
> Nel frattempo, il presidente rossonero negozia un'esclusiva fino al prossimo 30 giugno con un socio amico (di Berlusconi?).



Queste sono le stesse cose che leggo da molto tempo da qualche parte sul web (intrieri ehm)
Ora che escono anche sui maggiori quotidiani penso che almeno un fondo di verità c'è e che comunque per quanto Marotta mi stia sulle belotas sarebbe un ottimo upgrade come AD.
Su Maldini non mi posso esprimere dato che non lo si è mai visto all'opera.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (8 Giugno 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Queste sono le stesse cose che leggo da molto tempo da qualche parte sul web (intrieri ehm)
> Ora che escono anche sui maggiori quotidiani penso che almeno un fondo di verità c'è e che comunque per quanto Marotta mi stia sulle belotas sarebbe un ottimo upgrade come AD.
> Su Maldini non mi posso esprimere dato che non lo si è mai visto all'opera.



Intrieri.......lasciamo stare va....uno che dice e non dice e si crede il fenomeno,bah


----------



## Djici (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba riportata dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 giugno 2018:"Milan, Eliott fa il drago. Il fondo Usa prepara la svolta e contatta Marotta e Maldini e sonda l'ex rossonero Umberto Gandini. Da Londra dicono:"Elliott aspetta Yonghong Li sulla riva del fiume".
> 
> Nel frattempo, il presidente rossonero negozia un'esclusiva fino al prossimo 30 giugno con un socio amico (di Berlusconi?).



Marotta Maldini & Elliott... dove si firma?


----------



## sballotello (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba riportata dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 giugno 2018:"Milan, Eliott fa il drago. Il fondo Usa prepara la svolta e contatta Marotta e Maldini e sonda l'ex rossonero Umberto Gandini. Da Londra dicono:"Elliott aspetta Yonghong Li sulla riva del fiume".
> 
> Nel frattempo, il presidente rossonero negozia un'esclusiva fino al prossimo 30 giugno con un socio amico (di Berlusconi?).



svolta prevista per quando? ad ottobre?


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Marotta Maldini & Elliott... dove si firma?



Impossibile dai, firmerei con il sangue ora.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marotta e Maldini, per me, è grande sì.



Onestamente, chi direbbe no?


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba riportata dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 giugno 2018:"Milan, Eliott fa il drago. Il fondo Usa prepara la svolta e contatta Marotta e Maldini e sonda l'ex rossonero Umberto Gandini. Da Londra dicono:"Elliott aspetta Yonghong Li sulla riva del fiume".
> 
> Nel frattempo, il presidente rossonero negozia un'esclusiva fino al prossimo 30 giugno con un socio amico (di Berlusconi?).



A parte che non cambierebbe niente se non per il fatto della "bandiera/simbolo" Maldini ma non fatevi prendere in giro da questi del Corriere che usano queste uscite per dire "va a finire che il vero cinese è..." 
Ci stanno scherzando allegramente.


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2018)

*Ancora il Corriere dello Sport: Elliott si sta comportando come se il Milan prima o poi diventerà suo. Contattati Marotta, poi Gandini, e Maldini. In ogni caso, l'intenzione del fondo è quella di rivendere, successivamente, il club. Con Stephen Ross che attende. 

Ma attenzione alle mosse di Yonghong Li che sta trattando la cessione di una quota di minoranza ad un uomo di area berlusconiana. Affare da 50 milioni che permetterebbe a Li di rifinanziare. La prospettiva di Yonghong Li è quella di andare avanti ad aumenti di capitale.

Anche la Gazzetta riporta che Li vuole accelerare sul fronte socio.

Intanto negli ambienti londinesi sono sicuri che per Elliott sarà un Win-Win: alla fine il fondo prenderà il Milan (magari per rivenderlo) oppure se Li andrà avanti, il guadagno sarà di 60 milioni di euro. *


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba riportata dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 giugno 2018:"Milan, Eliott fa il drago. Il fondo Usa prepara la svolta e contatta Marotta e Maldini e sonda l'ex rossonero Umberto Gandini. Da Londra dicono:"Elliott aspetta Yonghong Li sulla riva del fiume".
> 
> Nel frattempo, il presidente rossonero negozia un'esclusiva fino al prossimo 30 giugno con un socio amico (di Berlusconi?).
> 
> ...



Ma vi immaginate che dramma se questo "vendesse" davvero quote all'omino (Licia Ronzulli?) Berlusconiano?


----------



## IlCigno (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma vi immaginate che dramma se questo "vendesse" davvero quote all'omino (Licia Ronzulli?) Berlusconiano?



se accade voglio la finanza sotto la sede del Milan 1 secondo dopo la firma ..


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2018)

*Repubblica conferma: Yonghong Li in missione per trovare un socio italiano di minoranza che metta 50 milioni di euro e ricopra la carica di vice presidente. Ieri sera è circolato il nome di Preziosi. Voce smentita dallo stesso imprenditore. In ogni caso, Preziosi dovrebbe prima vendere il Genoa ed l'ingresso di in nuovo socio dovrebbe essere comunicato ad Elliott. *


----------



## Albijol (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica conferma: Yonghong Li in missione per trovare un socio italiano di minoranza che metta 50 milioni di euro e ricopra la carica di vice presidente. Ieri sera è circolato il nome di Preziosi. Voce smentita dallo stesso imprenditore. In ogni caso, Preziosi dovrebbe prima vendere il Genoa ed l'ingresso di in nuovo socio dovrebbe essere comunicato ad Elliott. *



Grazie al Milan ho scoperto che non c'è mai limite al peggio


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Giugno 2018)

Proprio dalle stelle alle stalle...se poi entra Preziosi altro che stalle...baraccopoli.


----------



## Manue (8 Giugno 2018)

Come penso ormai da giorni ormai, siamo in un loop, 
andiamo avanti ad aumenti di capitale sociale per mantenere il Milan, ogni volta che le casse si svuotano ci sarà un aumento.... i ricavi non raggiungeranno mai i costi...e non verranno spesi soldi per grandi colpi se non derivanti da cessioni fruttuose.

Impossibile che Li perda il milan dopo tutti i soldi che ci ha messo, 
impossibile perché è evidente che Li è coperto, chi c'è dietro i soldi li ha e non ha problemi a rimpinguare i vari aumenti proposti, 
ma si limita a quello, non di più.

Elliot aspetta e spera, anche io aspetto e spero di vincere il superenalotto...

Se voglio sognare però, 
sarei disposto a chiudere qui la sessione estiva del mercato se mai entrassero Marotta e Maldini nel Milan...con un altro proprietario...


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2018)

*Anche Tuttosport conferma: nel Milan in arrivo un nuovo socio di minoranza da 50 milioni di euro che ricoprirà anche la carica di vice presidente. Massimo riserbo sul nome, ma si tratta di un imprenditore italiano. Sarebbe stato proprio questo lo scopo del viaggio in Italia di Yonghong Li, la scorsa settimana.*


----------



## kipstar (8 Giugno 2018)

Al momento queste le recepisco come chicchericci


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba riportata dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 giugno 2018:"Milan, Eliott fa il drago. Il fondo Usa prepara la svolta e contatta Marotta e Maldini e sonda l'ex rossonero Umberto Gandini. Da Londra dicono:"Elliott aspetta Yonghong Li sulla riva del fiume".
> 
> Nel frattempo, il presidente rossonero negozia un'esclusiva fino al prossimo 30 giugno con un socio amico (di Berlusconi?).
> 
> ...



Il "vice presidente berlusconiano" che poi magicamente prenderà tutte le decisioni. Che degrado ragazzi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Tuttosport conferma: nel Milan in arrivo un nuovo socio di minoranza da 50 milioni di euro che ricoprirà anche la carica di vice presidente. Massimo riserbo sul nome, ma si tratta di un imprenditore italiano. Sarebbe stato proprio questo lo scopo del viaggio in Italia di Yonghong Li, la scorsa settimana.*



A sto punto, visto i nomi che circolano (berlusconiani, Preziosi ecc..) spero sia Renzo Rosso che per lo meno mi pare appassionato...anche se con 50mln conterà come uno sputo. Li sta tirando a campare...tifo Elliott


----------

